# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Noize MC - Нероссия (feat. Влади)

## JPX

I'm going to ask about this song in English, since my Russian is not very good. It took me a long time to translate the lyrics to this song, but I'm not sure about the message behind it. He talks about how strange it is to imagine thinking in another language, and establishes everything outside of Russia as "Нероссия." I'm not sure what he means by this. Is this a nationalist song, saying "Russia is the only real unique country" or "Russia is better than all this 'Нероссия'" or is he just expressing his wonder at all the countries and languages of the world and how they're strange and unexplored to him, and how exotic the outside world is when you only know one country? 
Каково это – думать на другом языке,
Из говорящих только по-русски не мочь не поговорить ни с кем? 
На что похожи мысли, состоящие из непонятных слов?
Я бы поразмышлять об этом вряд ли смог
На литовском, испанском или суахили,
А на русском – пожалуйста, это моя стихия.
Отходы из Москвы-реки родными стали моим жабрам,
Кириллица на улицах – для меня не абракадабра. 
Если нет за окном этих букв на указателях синих,
Значит, под колесами не Россия.
Если мямлишь по-английски что-то на кассе в магазине,
Значит, не Россия здесь, не Россия.
Пять шестых – суша, огромная сверхдержава,
Хорошего, похоже, не желающая ни шиша нам.
Во всяком случае, так часто говорят с экранов
На чистом русском, без акцента и прочих изъянов. 
Припев (Х2):
Каково это – думать на другом языке,
Из говорящих только по-русски не мочь не поговорить ни с кем?
Представить это – труд непосильный,
Как это – когда твоя родина – Нероссия. 
Нероссия повсюду, со всех сторон,
Меркурий, Венера, Марс, Юпитер, 
Сатурн, Уран, Нептун, Плутон,
И даже типа в Луну воткнут вроде как
Бело-сине-красный, но
Звездно-полосатый флаг. 
Нероссия могла бы слиться со вселенной воедино,
Стать бесконечно широкой, высокой, глубокой и длинной,
Но есть нюанс – между Европой и Азией
Странная область, и мне приятна эта подробность.
Я получаю удовольствие от этой маленькой детали,
Не Италия, не Австралия,
Как бы ее ни называли, мне невыносимо
Без единственной страны, граничащей с Нероссией. 
Припев (Х2):
Каково это – думать на другом языке,
Из говорящих только по-русски не мочь не поговорить ни с кем?
Представить это – труд непосильный,
Как это – когда твоя родина – Нероссия. 
Смотрю – стоит в капюшоне чувак. Я ему – привет.
Эй, дружище, чувак! Ответа нет.
Это было в Европе, но я вижу, что он наш,
Я отличить это способен, как белорусский трикотаж.
Не ответил. Может, отрекся он от прошлого,
Чтобы с совковой натурой не иметь общего.
Может, устал от диктатуры, … замашек,
От пьяного разгула дикой, отсталой Рашки.
Ну что, герой, раз на такой протест решился?
Или слабак – зачем терпеть, взял да слился. 
А? Как? Вы что-то сказали? Вдруг улыбнулся он,
Вынул из ушей наушники и снял капюшон.
Я говорю – что слушаешь? Он – Нойза.
Ну, мы разговорились, из Москвы он сам.
Я сказал ему про этот нонсенс,
Что, мол, решил он забыть русский. Он прикололся. 
Припев (Х2):
Каково это – думать на другом языке,
Из говорящих только по-русски не мочь не поговорить ни с кем?
Представить это – труд непосильный,
Как это – когда твоя родина – Нероссия. 
Нероссия, Нероссия, Нероссия, Нероссия

----------


## diogen_

> Is this a nationalist song, saying "Russia is the only real unique country" or "Russia is better than all this 'Нероссия'" or is he just expressing his wonder at all the countries and languages of the world and how they're strange and unexplored to him, and how exotic the outside world is when you only know one country?

 I deem it’s a patriotic song with a tint of masochism. Its main message can be interpreted as ‘I love Russia no matter how hard  conditions and everything else out there may be.’ Patriotism is mostly irrational.    

> Пять шестых – суша, огромная сверхдержава,
>  Хорошего, похоже, не желающая ни шиша нам.
> ...
> Странная область, и мне приятна эта подробность.
> Я получаю удовольствие от этой маленькой детали,

 It’s similar to Lermontov’s  famous lines “Но я люблю - за что, не знаю сам“, but the lyrics is way worse.  Лермонтов:Родина

----------


## Lampada

Читает* Валерий Баринов.*

----------

